# Paradise Restored



## rjlynam (Sep 4, 2006)

Is there anyone out there who has read

"Paradise Restored"
by David Chilton - Dominion Press, Fort Worth, Texas

?

I would like to hear some opinions on this work, if you have any.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 4, 2006)

David Chilton


----------



## rjlynam (Sep 4, 2006)

Any particular reason for the  ?


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rjlynam_
> Any particular reason for the  ?


 Preterism sounds like something one should be locked up and thrown in jail for "” at least Chilton's brand of preterism anyway.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Sep 4, 2006)

I read it a couple years ago...it was ok I suppose but I thought his Days Of Vengeance was a better read (which I read prior) as an early exposure to post-mil and partial preterist views after a long winter laboring under Dispensational jive. I don't recall anything special about it honestly.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Sep 4, 2006)

These two books that I mentioned were written before Chilton went off the deep end with full preterism.


----------



## rjlynam (Sep 4, 2006)

Ryan,

Have you read it?

I don't believe King Solomon finished well, but does that disqualify him? 

I'm not trying to be ugly, just looking for someone who can pick this thing apart, and give me some guidance as to where some of the book may be weak.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> These two books that I mentioned were written before Chilton went off the deep end with full preterism.



As was very recently explained in this thread

[Edited on 9-4-2006 by Pilgrim]


----------



## rjlynam (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks Chris,

I just joined PB last week, so I missed that one. Hmm, doesn't seem to say anything about Paradise Restored though.

Have you read it?

Will try to do a search here on PB for a discussion of it.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rjlynam_
> Thanks Chris,
> 
> I just joined PB last week, so I missed that one. Hmm, doesn't seem to say anything about Paradise Restored though.
> ...



It is discussed in the links I posted, but they mainly dealt with the fact that Chilton's books were written before his heart attack and recovery from a coma, after which he began advocating full preterism, a position he had denounced before and which is not advocated in his books. 

Paradise Restored is online here


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 4, 2006)

> "It would be easy to show that at our present rate of progress the kingdoms of this world never could become the kingdom of our Lord and of His Christ. Indeed, many in the Church are giving up the idea of it except on the occasion of the advent of Christ, which, as it chimes in with our own idleness, is likely to be a popular doctrine. I myself believe that King Jesus will reign, and the idols be utterly abolished; but I expect the same power which turned the world upside down once will still continue to do it. The Holy Ghost would never suffer the imputation to rest upon His holy name that He was not able to convert the world."
> -Charles Haddon Spurgeon


----------



## rjlynam (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks Chris, 

I got a copy of the book. Have you read it? If so, any wild errors in it that pop out at you?

I'm almost scared to say it in this forum, but I found it to be a very good treatise on how to study Scripture. 

Convinced me that the postmil view is taught by Scripture.

I work nights, so I'm not suffering from insomnia,


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 4, 2006)

See this thread.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rjlynam_
> Thanks Chris,
> 
> I got a copy of the book. Have you read it? If so, any wild errors in it that pop out at you?
> ...



I have not the book. Some of those who commented in the thread I just linked to may be able to help you further. There may be some online reviews as well.

See Greg Bahnsen review of Chilton's _Days of Vengeance_ here

[Edited on 9-4-2006 by Pilgrim]


----------



## rjlynam (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks Chris

I'll keep


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rjlynam_
> Thanks Chris
> 
> I'll keep



http://www.monergism.com is always a good resource to check.


----------



## rjlynam (Sep 4, 2006)

Only been able to find a review by Gary North. Couldn't find anything on monergism.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rjlynam_
> Only been able to find a review by Gary North. Couldn't find anything on monergism.



It is a good site for looking for general information on a topic. For example, there are links there to sites that defend partial-preterest postmillenialism, historicist postmillenialism, amil, historic premil, etc.


----------

